# Medical Nazis steal a newborn in Hawaii



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

This is what people are dealing with not only in the United States by also in Australia and in some of the provinces of Canada. It is pure evil to push this vaccine agenda against life! 
Parents should never have to face this kind of corruption in the United States but this is what is being brought to everyone by these beasts.

https://www.facebook.com/paul.hanson.333

BREAKING: Baby Taken Away After Refusal Of Vaccinations At Birth (Hawaii)


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

Life is precious and it doesn't belong to a few who believe they have rights to experiment with it however they choose or destroy it.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Life is precious and it doesn't belong to a few who believe they have rights to experiment with it however they choose or destroy it.
> 
> View attachment 85555



the picture shows a reflex present in infants and even brain dead adults-------GRASP-------it is a spinal reflex


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> This is what people are dealing with not only in the United States by also in Australia and in some of the provinces of Canada. It is pure evil to push this vaccine agenda against life!
> Parents should never have to face this kind of corruption in the United States but this is what is being brought to everyone by these beasts.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/paul.hanson.333
> ...



That they FORCE these vaccinations, says there's something not right about these vaccines. Anything that is FORCED on anyone against their wishes is automatically sinister and should be fought tooth and nail.

Say NO to forced medical vaccinations.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 14, 2016)

Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.



Which is why I said this stuff is very sinister, and they're FORCED vaccinations as well.


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 14, 2016)

"Medical Center for Women and Children in Honolulu, Hawaii."

There is your problem right there. No longer a maternity ward, but a centre for women and children. Who da man? Da State.


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.


Made up story?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.


Yep this story smells like bullshit.  It's either completely fabricated or we don't actually know anything about the situation.

The dad lists his job description as "Owner, Spiritual Advisor, Energy Healer, Spiritual Teacher, Artist, Author." So we've got at least one nutjob in the mix.


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 14, 2016)

“They (hospital) said to just call and cancel if we couldn’t make it and so we did. We canceled after making an appointment with our Licensed Naturapathic Doctor. Next thing we know we get a police officer showing up at our door telling us we need to call some social worker, which is the hospital trying to intimidate us into using their services! So we call this social worker from the hospital and leave a message because she didn’t answer the phone. She did not call us back but instead has a doctor call us back who is trying to push vaccines on us that we refused from the beginning and had to repeat our selves on our stance too many times to count! They have not been respecting our rights, choices, and have been intrusive and persistent about it.”

It's real. That is definitely a social worker response. `Her feelings were hurt because this couple weren't going along with The Project. So she got a lowly doctor to do the job of calling them back.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 14, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.
> ...



Yeah, sounds fake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2016)

They were arrested so something is going on more than just a refusal to be vaccinated.

Information is limited, but i will keep searching.

The father is a homeopathic professional and artisan sort who may be making it up for income opportunity.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.



tiny-----their ain't none as far as I know------there is something wrong with the story-----maybe it refers to the vacinations kids get during their first year  NOT NEW BORN


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Life is precious and it doesn't belong to a few who believe they have rights to experiment with it however they choose or destroy it.
> ...


I will have to do a follow up to see how it works out for the baby. Spina Bifida is a terrible thing to happen to a little one.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



spina bifida comes in a big spectrum or miseries-----some not so miserable----even trivial


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> They were arrested so something is going on more than just a refusal to be vaccinated.
> 
> Information is limited, but i will keep searching.
> 
> The father is a homeopathic professional and artisan sort who may be making it up for income opportunity.


These are happening around the country. Alabama has had several of them recently over vaccines. 

I have friends in Australia that are also battling medical abuse in children. They even asked me to join one of their groups for a little one who has brain cancer. His mother agreed to let them give the child chemo even though the chances were slim he could survive it. After two treatments the child asked the mother to please have them stop. He was not improving at all and the tumor was still growing. The mother asked the doctors to stop. The doctor took her to court. They gave the poor dying child another treatment even though they new it would not help. Some other people got involved and learn that there was grant money involved. If they did not finish giving these medications to the boy the clinic could lose grant money. A attorney stepped forward to try to help the mom and boy. Mom was then told that usually reserve this extra treatment for the Aboriginal children. He was treating her son with extra misery because she fought them as they already said even with treatments they could not stop the brain cancer. Sick bastards abusing children need to be put in cages where they belong.

Oshin's Battle | 9 News Perth


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.
> ...


They are vaccinating new borns!!!


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Its not fake quit being an asshole.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



with what?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



You have another source for this phony story?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2016)

It's fake ...
Here's the home page. 
Home - Truth Kings


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.
> ...


There are studies that were taxpayer funded over ten years ago. I started reading through these grants to see what our ta dollars were paying for. Kaiser hospital has a lot of the study grants. There was one instance where 22 children died (newborns included) but that doctor in charge of the study claimed it was not related to the vaccine or drug trials. That simple claim its not related and that is all well and good. The problem is they got a hold a baby that was the baby of a black nurse that used to work for Kaiser and she was pissed and did not just let it go. Her story was all over the Internet and they tried to claim she was nutz.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The dad's FB account is link in the story contact him.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I googled-----seems  newborns are getting HEPATITIS B vaccine------I do not see the value of such a program---off hand-----need more information


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



if the issue is that the parents refused  Hepatitis B  vaccine----I see absolutely NO REASON----to intervene----it is not a public health issue


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



So you don't have another source for the fake story. Thanks!


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Some places are giving these babies HepB shots (HBV) at birth along with other vaccines in some areas. It is on the standard list at the CDC.

Immunization Schedules for Children in Easy-to-read Formats | CDC


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


F' off. I don't need another source I'm good with being able to contact the original source.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > This is what people are dealing with not only in the United States by also in Australia and in some of the provinces of Canada. It is pure evil to push this vaccine agenda against life!
> ...



what a bunch of nonsense. anti-vaxer conspiracy nutcases endanger all of us.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



anti-vaxer conspiracy loons endanger everyone

7 Biggest Lies Spread by the Anti-Vaccine Movement, Debunked by Science

not interested in your crazy


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


With mother's milk.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


People are not interested in your vaccines. It really is simple keep them to your own and leave the rest alone.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 14, 2016)

jillian said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




The OP is scary.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Nice meltdown. Don't eat the tinfoil.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


That is not what the CDC says.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Parasitic loons are interested in herd immunity, however.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Link to vaccinations of newborns.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


And look who stalks whatever I may post. Talk about scary. You all belong in those cages.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


People are not animals


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Calendario de vacunación de niños en formato fácil de leer | CDC


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


What is blue and smells like pink paint?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Do you understand spanish? Or english?


----------



## depotoo (Aug 14, 2016)

Immunization Schedules for Children in Easy-to-read Formats | CDC
Hepatitis B is to be given at birth, according to the cdc



irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

Hepb vaccination for newborns is an extreme case and this only applies if the mother is hepb positive.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



yup.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Hepb vaccination for newborns is an extreme case and this only applies if the mother is hepb positive.


Well that is not what hospitals are doing.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


The chart looks the same for either just different wording. They have been trying to give pregnant mothers vaccines also. Brazilian doctors were trying to get it stopped.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


R, we can't corroborate the story is the issue.  If this were actually happening, the major press would be all over it.  Something is fishy here.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


If it is not reported, then this is further proof that the medial nazis are in cahoots with the medical nazis.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is vaccinating at birth? No one should do that.
> ...


vitamin k maybe? and hep. b


both given to newborns


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Jake, all due respect but you are either in error, in denial or paid to stay ignorant.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Thank you, R.  Give me links to corroboration.  A FB posting and the one site does not cut it.  If it is what you say it is, the media would have it.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


it is. why would people choose to endanger their kids by not vaccinating them?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


What happened with the reporters that put the initial report together concerning the dangers of the hormones in the milk supply? How many years did it take from 2002 when the higher ups knew beyond a doubt that banks were cooking the books on loans until the people had any clue as to what was going down? (even then only a portion of the story was told)


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Contact the dad on FB. That simple.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


dont know about this case but it is true that some hospitals/states will call family services if a family refuses vitamin k or erythromycin drops, since doing so endangers the newborn. parents that refuse should be investigated


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


No, thanks.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 14, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The reporters were eaten by the illuminati.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Hepb vaccination for newborns is an extreme case and this only applies if the mother is hepb positive.


no, it's recommended for all


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



they aren't


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2016)

jillian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


no, they do. hep. b.

and while not a vaccine newborns also get a vitamin k shot


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


BREAKING: Parents Have Baby Taken Away After Refusal Of Vaccinations At Birth (Hawaii)

You will have to get with him personally and at this point that may not work as he has already taken down some information. Probably flooded by the nay saying nazi's on here that do everything possible to discourage truth getting out.
Here are some other cases you can look at if you like.

Medical Kidnapping in California Results in Infant Death

South Carolina Family Destroyed: Forced Vaccines, Sexual Abuse, Bruises Show Harm in State Care

Doctors cover up vaccine damage after killing infant with 8 simultaneous vaccinations


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 14, 2016)

Now we have a FB, MedicalKidnap, and and a naturalist newsletter giving their biased takes on the subjects.

Are any major media outlets covering the stories?

What is available from court files?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now we have a FB, MedicalKidnap, and and a naturalist newsletter giving their biased takes on the subjects.
> 
> Are any major media outlets covering the stories?
> 
> What is available from court files?


You will have to go find all that out for yourself Jakey. My guess would be that the major media outlets would be afraid to lose some of those advertising dollars so they probable are not going to get in a hurry to be involved. Make some phone calls and start searching if you want the truth. I don't get paid to put out info I just look for the truth of things for what they are and do research for my own curiosity to be filled.

Years ago there was a man on here from North Carolina whose children were kidnapped by social services. The same people on here that are the nay sayers today were the same that treated him like shit when he asked for help. His son was raped and his children were abused and the people at the welfare offices and judge were all in on covering it up. They put that family through hell.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



i'd forgotten that. oh well....

and?

good.
Hepatitis B Fact Sheet for Parents | CDC

like i said, i'm not interested in crazy anti-vexer conspiracy theorists.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now we have a FB, MedicalKidnap, and and a naturalist newsletter giving their biased takes on the subjects.
> 
> Are any major media outlets covering the stories?
> 
> What is available from court files?


routine child endangerment doesn't make the news


----------



## Zander (Aug 14, 2016)

The CDC recommends a HepB vaccination at birth. Followed by a shitload more......

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/parents/downloads/parent-ver-sch-0-6yrs.pdf


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

The VAERS reports are now almost worthless. How do two year olds all the sudden commit suicide. The new world under the elitist that think other peoples children are their herd to shootup and experiment on at will.
VAERS - Download Data Files


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> The CDC recommends a HepB vaccination at birth. Followed by a shitload more......
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/parents/downloads/parent-ver-sch-0-6yrs.pdf



and we've almost eradicated those illnesses... or had until the anti-vexers started losing their minds.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

jillian said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > The CDC recommends a HepB vaccination at birth. Followed by a shitload more......
> ...


Bullshit. 
You could get the measles, even if you're vaccinated

Not immune to Rubella!  What?

The Polio Vaccine Continues to Spread Polio and Harm People in Poor Countries


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 14, 2016)

jillian said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > The CDC recommends a HepB vaccination at birth. Followed by a shitload more......
> ...


we've been importing them. If we weren't importing it, we wouldn't need dubiously healthy vaccines lowering our immunity.

See how it works?


----------



## Zander (Aug 14, 2016)

I think it should be up to the parents.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


OK, that's just stupid.  Bet you are voting for Comrade Donald.


----------



## jillian (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> I think it should be up to the parents.



No. It shouldn't. Because their decision impacts others. And allowing conspiracy theory loons to reinvigorate horrible diseases that used to kill thousands is disgusting.

And if you're a conspiracy nut who thinks vaccines are a government plot, then your kids shouldn't be in schools with the rest of our kids

That's life


----------



## jillian (Aug 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



No. But thanks for injecting your xenophobia into the discussion. 

People travel and bring bugs back with them. Absent societal immunity, a lot more disease would come from here. It doesn't because of vaccines. But thanks for pointing out how important requiring vaccination is


----------



## depotoo (Aug 15, 2016)

Wrong-
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/downloads/child/0-18yrs-combined-schedule-bw.pdf
Hepatitis B (HepB) vaccine. (Minimum age: birth) Routine vaccination: At birth: •Administer monovalent HepB vaccine to all newborns before hospital discharge. •For infants born to hepatitis B surface antigen (HBsAg)-positive mothers, administer HepB vaccine and 0.5 mL of hepatitis B immune globulin (HBIG) within 12 hours of birth. These infants should be tested for HBsAg and antibody to HBsAg (anti-HBs) at age 9 through 18 months (preferably at the next wellchild visit) or 1 to 2 months after completion of the HepB series if the series was delayed; CDC recently recommended testing occur at age 9 through 12 months; see http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/ mmwrhtml/mm6439a6.htm. •If mother’s HBsAg status is unknown, within 12 hours of birth administer HepB vaccine regardless of birth weight. For infants weighing less than 2,000 grams, administer HBIG in addition to HepB vaccine within 12 hours of birth. Determine mother’s HBsAg status as soon as possible and, if mother is HBsAg-positive, also administer HBIG for infants weighing 2,000 grams or more as soon as possible, but no later than age 7 days. 
Doses following the birth dose:

.





L.K.Eder said:


> Hepb vaccination for newborns is an extreme case and this only applies if the mother is hepb positive.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Now we have a FB, MedicalKidnap, and and a naturalist newsletter giving their biased takes on the subjects.
> ...


Most underage court cases are not available through the courts either. That is how the five year old rape victim by refugees almost got swept under the rug. If reporters had not taken the initiative to contact the family and the eye witnesses that case would have remained undisclosed.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


sure. sure.

parents that deny their kids vaccinations without a real medical.reason are child abusers.

parents that deny their kid vitamin k at birth (as the yahoos in hawaii likely did) are scum


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Parents that refuse to let anyone shoot hepatitis germs into their newborn are protecting their children not abusing them.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


you are ignorant, or more likely you believe a lot of bullshit that isn't true.

how do you feel about vitamin k?

vaccines save lives.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


If it is the right type of Vitamin K it is beneficial. 
Vitamin K | Linus Pauling Institute | Oregon State University
Vitamin K | Linus Pauling Institute | Oregon State University
Office of Dietary Supplements - Vitamin K


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


What's the wrong type of vitamin k?

do you agree with giving it to newborns?


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


no, people knew to the country bring them.


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


You can do a search. There are three types, one of those is a man-made chemical substance which is different than the natural K's. You say I am "ignorant" so you should know these things and should not have to ask an "ignorant" person your questions.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


lol. sure. 
so giving k to newborns, that's ok, right?


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


That's disgusting. people always have bad reactions to synthesised stuff.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


As long as it is not the synthetic version they need it as it prevents major brain and gut issues.

Parents should have the option of having their newborns seen by a private doctor for the K shot if they do not trust the hospital.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


no, there is no issue with synthetic k, and newborns need that shot immediately. so no going elsewhere


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Vitamin K


ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Vitamin K
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> ...


find a non-batshit crazy source


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Vitamin K
> ...


Thanks for the revelation about yourself.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


what a shocking revelation - i don't trust insane sources.

k3 is toxic in large enough doses - but it isn't used or sold in the united states. other synthetic forms, such as k4 and k5 are just fine.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2016)

Vitamin K, Antibiotic Eye Treatment and Hepatitis B Shots For Newborns


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 15, 2016)

For those advocating not to get vaccine shots explain why MY kids should have to go to school with your unprotected kids that can and will spread disease?


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 15, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> For those advocating not to get vaccine shots explain why MY kids should have to go to school with your unprotected kids that can and will spread disease?


If your kids are protected then I don't see your issue. 
I am sure you got your anthrax, small pox and TB ..etc....vaccinations before you were deployed. I am not sure the population of those countries were vaccinated by the U.S. government you were deployed to so you wouldn't catch their diseases.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > For those advocating not to get vaccine shots explain why MY kids should have to go to school with your unprotected kids that can and will spread disease?
> ...


vaccinations are not 100%

a vaccinated person may still get sick, and some people are not able to be vaccinated.

those that choose not to be vaccinated place everyone at risk


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2016)

jillian said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I think it should be up to the parents.
> ...



You're an authoritarian, leftist, wingnut, who lives in an echo chamber. You'll do as your told.  That's life.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


I don't trust medical or propagandizing fascist that believe that they have a right to dictate to other people how to take care of *their own children* for their corporate profits. To add insult to the injuries of the innocent those same medical fascist have the government protecting them from their crap products while making sure that the taxpayer is responsible for defending them and paying for their mistakes. http://www.uscfc.uscourts.gov/sites/default/files/FY14 Annual Judgment Report.pdf


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> *vaccinations are not 100%*
> 
> a vaccinated person may still get sick, and some people are not able to be vaccinated.
> 
> those that choose not to be vaccinated place everyone at risk


Then, why bother?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > *vaccinations are not 100%*
> ...


you cannot be serious


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > *vaccinations are not 100%*
> ...


Even with their vitamin K shots using a synthetic K there is a one in five hundred chance of a severe adverse reaction. Looks like they are gambling with other peoples children to me for profits.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


sure there is


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


The studies and adverse reporting results are in the links I gave you but you seem to prefer to make asinine comments as a troll instead of looking at the data.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


your links are conspiracy minded crap.

show me the respected health organization that corroborates your claim


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Of course you don't need a source other than a pulled Facebook post......of course....


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Actually the vast majority of people do want to protect their children by the simplest and most effective way known to man- preventive vaccines.

I am old enough to remember polio survivors on crutches- my parents were always thankful that the vaccine was available when I was a child.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



The Polio Vaccine has almost entirely eliminated Polio in the world. 
Does polio still exist? Is it curable?
*A:* Polio does still exist, although polio cases have decreased by over 99% since 1988, from an estimated more than 350 000 cases to 359 reported cases in 2014. This reduction is the result of the global effort to eradicate the disease. Today, only 2 countries in the world have never stopped transmission of polio (Pakistan and Afghanistan).


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > For those advocating not to get vaccine shots explain why MY kids should have to go to school with your unprotected kids that can and will spread disease?
> ...



Because vaccines are not 100% effective- but if you vaccinate an entire school you get 'herd immunity'.

AND because some kids have impaired immunity and can't be vaccinated- so having kids who are not vaccinated put those kids at risk- along with any babies who are brought to the school.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

Bottom line- after modern sanitation- vaccinations have saved more lives- and prevented more human misery- than any other health advance in human history.
Why people want to risk their kids dying- or being crippled by polio just amazes me.




Or would be willing to watch your child die a horrible gasping death from whooping cough






Anyone who claims vaccines do not work knows nothing about history

Smallpox- eliminated from humanity by vaccinations.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


The government reporting system must be a conspiracy in your mind to because that is what is used at that website. The links are there you just are denying them.

"There are unanswered questions about vaccine safety... No one should be threatened by the pursuit of this knowledge." "I think public health officials have been too quick to dismiss the hypothesis as irrational without sufficient studies of causation." - Dr Bernadine Healy, MD (Former Director, National Institute of Health and Former President, American Red Cross)

"There is a great deal of evidence to prove that immunization of children does more harm than good." "The manufacturers of these vaccines know they are worthless but they go on selling them anyway." - Dr J Anthony Morris, PhD (Former Chief Vaccine Control Officer and Research Virologist, US FDA)


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


If people make a choice for their own children and you still want to force what you believe onto them you are the fascist.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


super. I'll be a fascist then and they'll have a healthy kid that isn't a danger to public health


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I have no issues with most vaccinations.  But some people do. 

That is why should always be up to the individual or the parents.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Nice to know. We do not need fascist making decisions anywhere in a free society.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


no. we dont leave public health up to half-wits that read something online and now believe they know more than the entire medical community


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


But they believe they have the right to force their fascist ideology.


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Sorry, but yes we do. 

Vaccinations are not mandatory.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Not in their world and their government. It is time for all of them to be thrown out on their asses.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


not everywhere. and the guy in HI in the op likely refused vitamin k

but that said, we should make them mandatory


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Which of course does nothing to prove that the claim in the OP actually happened.


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



We should suspend the Constitution too....after all, It's for your own good.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


nothing unConstitutional about mandatory vaccines


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The father of the child had all of his information about the incident open for all to see until an attorney stepped forward to help them. I could care less if you believe that or not. I am not into just letting this country go over to fascist from the extreme left or the extreme right who fills their pocket books by forcing their will on other people without a fight.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


It is if you or your manufacturers are taking any chance on someone else's freedom of health choices. Vaccine are a gambling game that big pharma setup and many parents do not want to play your game.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


no. don't be stupid.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Don't be a fascist!


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




We will see.

I do know that the SCOTUS refused a case that originated in NY.   SCOTUS may have ducked the issue for the time being, but it’s almost a certainty that the legality of forcing vaccinations with no exemptions will end up being decided by the court.

For me, the issue is not about being “anti-vaccination".  It is about the state mandating away your right to informed consent. Even if vaccinations were proven 100 percent safe, ( which they aren't)  it would still be unethical for the state to mandate you put them into your body against your will.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


except that not having them endangers the health of the public at large


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Not really.  Most people will elect to get the vaccination whether it is mandatory or not. The tiny percentage that might refuse are no more of a public health risk than foreign visitors. Should we vaccinate all foreign visitors before they can enter the country?  What about illegals? Should we round them up, swab their arms and immunize them?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


What is the great deal of evidence that proves that immunization does more harm than good?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


immigrants and visitors are required to be vaccinated


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Ravi said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


VAERS reports and suits, payouts, etc. are in previous posts ^^^ go back.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


plus look at all those people getting polio...


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

The last *cases* of naturally occurring paralytic *polio in the United States* were in 1979, when an outbreak occurred among the Amish in several Midwestern *states*. From 1980 through 1999, there were 162 confirmed *cases* of paralytic *polio cases* reported. Aug 11, 2014


Polio | U.S. Polio Elimination | CDC


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



If they were arrested there would be a police report. 

Where is the police report?


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> The last *cases* of naturally occurring paralytic *polio in the United States* were in 1979, when an outbreak occurred among the Amish in several Midwestern *states*. From 1980 through 1999, there were 162 confirmed *cases* of paralytic *polio cases* reported. Aug 11, 2014
> 
> 
> Polio | U.S. Polio Elimination | CDC



Polio | U.S. Polio Elimination | CDC
*Polio has been eliminated from the United States thanks to widespread polio vaccination in this country.* This means that there is no year-round transmission of poliovirus in the United States. Since 1979, no cases of polio have originated in the United States. However, the disease has been brought into the country by travelers with polio. The last time this happened was in 1993. It takes only one traveler with polio to bring the disease into the United States. *The best way to keep the United States polio-free is to maintain high immunity (protection) in the population against polio through vaccination*.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Alright then, hysterical links are not convincing, just so you know.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


My neighbor says she has it on Facebook so it must be true.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 15, 2016)

facebook is worse than vaccination.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Your Child. Your Choice.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

My Polio Story Is An Inconvenient Truth To Those Who Refuse Vaccines

*In 1949, the year I was hit by the poliovirus, 42,000 cases of polio were reported in the United States and 2,720 people died, most of them children.*
I was diagnosed with paralytic poliomyelitis, which is experienced in less than 1 percent of poliovirus infections. Not only did it immobilize me completely from the neck down, it also attacked my lungs. It was August, a popular month for polio, and I was six years old.

The lack of compassion expressed by these people is startling. I’ve never interacted with a vaccine refuser who cared one way or the other about my life as a polio survivor. They don’t want to hear about it because I’m an inconvenient truth, just like all the other polio survivors I know. On Facebook, I’m lectured and attacked by arrogant people who claim they know a lot more than I do about polio.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> My Polio Story Is An Inconvenient Truth To Those Who Refuse Vaccines
> 
> *In 1949, the year I was hit by the poliovirus, 42,000 cases of polio were reported in the United States and 2,720 people died, most of them children.*
> I was diagnosed with paralytic poliomyelitis, which is experienced in less than 1 percent of poliovirus infections. Not only did it immobilize me completely from the neck down, it also attacked my lungs. It was August, a popular month for polio, and I was six years old.
> ...


If this is you or whoever it it is this does not give you the right to demand what another has to do or accept. That is not lack of compassion it is merely fact.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/17441692.2013.859720

".
A particularly serious and well-documented set of refusals occurred in Nigeria. Between July 2003 and August 2004, five northern Nigerian states suspended the use of OPV. Zamfara, Kaduna, Bauchi and Niger states rejoined National Immunisation Days within a few months but Kano state authorities did not allow vaccination to resume until a year later (IRIN, 2004IRIN. (2004). _Two more northern states ban polio vaccination_. Retrieved fromhttp://www.irinnews.org/Report.aspx?ReportId = 48720).

The boycotts proved a huge setback for polio eradication. Incidence in Nigeria jumped from 202 in 2002 to 1143 in 2006 and Nigerian strains of the virus spread across Africa and beyond (Aylward & Heymann, 2005Aylward, R. B., & Heymann, D. L.(2005). Can we capitalize on the virtues of vaccines? Insights from the polio eradication initiative._American Journal of Public Health_, _95_,773–777. doi:10.2105/AJPH.2004.055897). Outbreak response activities cost the GPEI over $500 million (Kaufmann & Feldbaum,2009Kaufmann, J., & Feldbaum, H. (2009).Diplomacy and the polio immunization boycott in Northern Nigeria. _Health Affairs_, _28_,1091–1101. doi:10.1377/hlthaff.28.4.1091).

The boycotts ostensibly came about in response to rumours, endorsed by high-ranking public figures, that OPV was an American conspiracy to spread HIV and cause infertility in Muslim girls..."


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

An attorney friend was one of the first to successfully sue for Polio Vaccine injury for a client of his. The parents had no clue because they were not given warning that the vaccine could actually cripple their child or cause death. That was in the 1980's. That child's parents were not given an informed choice.http://vaxtruth.org/2012/03/the-polio-vaccine-part-2-2/

Today, fact sheets on polio published by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, warn parents that the inactivated polio vaccine (IPV) can cause “serious problems or even death…[49]”



Bill Gates’ Polio Vaccine Program Caused 47,500 Cases of Paralysis Dea


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 15, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/17441692.2013.859720
> 
> ".
> A particularly serious and well-documented set of refusals occurred in Nigeria. Between July 2003 and August 2004, five northern Nigerian states suspended the use of OPV. Zamfara, Kaduna, Bauchi and Niger states rejoined National Immunisation Days within a few months but Kano state authorities did not allow vaccination to resume until a year later (IRIN, 2004IRIN. (2004). _Two more northern states ban polio vaccination_. Retrieved fromhttp://www.irinnews.org/Report.aspx?ReportId = 48720).
> ...


The United States is not Nigeria.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/17441692.2013.859720
> ...


nigeria is a good example of what happens when conspiracy nuts are able to dictate policy.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > My Polio Story Is An Inconvenient Truth To Those Who Refuse Vaccines
> ...



Like the writer of the article said- she is regularly attacked by those who have no first hand experience with polio and post all sorts of crap.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 15, 2016)

irresponsible whackos like op want the usa to be like nigeria.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/17441692.2013.859720
> ...



Exactly-we eradicated polio through vaccination. 

Unlike Nigeria


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2016)

Ravi said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Sorry, but there are tens of millions of ILLEGALS in the USA. . Are you going to round them all up and vaccinate them?


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/17441692.2013.859720
> ...


right... here polio affects us differently for some reason...

grow up. vaccines save lives.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Newborn deaths in Vietnam after receiving vaccines prompted an investigation. Hepatitis B vaccine kills 3 babies in Vietnam *

"Imagine the R&D that goes into vaccine planning. It’s interplanetary. These sociopaths murder on a global scale. According to PRNewswire.com, “The analysts forecast the Global Hepatitis B vaccine market to grow at a CAGR [compounded annual growth rate] of 4.00 percent over the period 2013 – 2018.”

Sad News: 17 Children Die After Receiving Hepa B Vaccine *
Hepatitis B vaccine kills three newborn babies with anaphylactic shock *
Different Types of Vaccines  — History of Vaccines


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

"When Jodi Ferris unknowingly unleashed the wrath of Social Services at Penn State Hershey Medical Center by questioning the necessity of the Hepatitis B vaccine for her newborn daughter, little did she know just how big a can of worms she was opening.​A study reported in the journal _*Apoptosis*_ just weeks ago indicates that this controversial vaccine normally injected into newborns within hours of birth induces liver damage primarily due to the presence of the *toxic vaccine adjuvant aluminum hydroxide.........................."
New Study: Hepatitis B Vaccine Damages The Liver | The Healthy Home Economist
*


----------



## Ravi (Aug 16, 2016)

It is on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> "When Jodi Ferris unknowingly unleashed the wrath of Social Services at Penn State Hershey Medical Center by questioning the necessity of the Hepatitis B vaccine for her newborn daughter, little did she know just how big a can of worms she was opening.​A study reported in the journal _*Apoptosis*_ just weeks ago indicates that this controversial vaccine normally injected into newborns within hours of birth induces liver damage primarily due to the presence of the *toxic vaccine adjuvant aluminum hydroxide.........................."
> New Study: Hepatitis B Vaccine Damages The Liver | The Healthy Home Economist*



https://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9922853

Doesn't sound very toxic.
And the amount in a shot is going to be small enough that the OP's brain is going to seem large by comparison.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Newborn deaths in Vietnam after receiving vaccines prompted an investigation. Hepatitis B vaccine kills 3 babies in Vietnam *
> 
> "Imagine the R&D that goes into vaccine planning. It’s interplanetary. These sociopaths murder on a global scale. According to PRNewswire.com, “The analysts forecast the Global Hepatitis B vaccine market to grow at a CAGR [compounded annual growth rate] of 4.00 percent over the period 2013 – 2018.”
> 
> ...


i know i get all my medical news from seattleorganicrestaurants.com


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

ARL : Aluminum Toxicity


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> ARL : Aluminum Toxicity



Antacids 

Most antacids contain significant amounts of aluminum hydroxide, including Maalox, Mylanta, Gaviscon, Riopan, Alka-Seltzer, Rolaids and many others. Buffered aspirin compounds, such as Ascriptin, also contain aluminum.

Doesn't sound very toxic.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

*Immunization with hepatitis B vaccine accelerates SLE-like disease in a murine model*

*Known to cause adverse reactions on brain, red blood cells and liver in mice. Immunization with hepatitis B vaccine accelerates SLE-like disease in a murine model.  - PubMed - NCBI *


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > ARL : Aluminum Toxicity
> ...


Severe hypokalaemic metabolic alkalosis following ingestion of gaviscon.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Another medical kidnap in Alabama.

"Shelby County, Alabama, DHR Furious that they are Exposed via the Alternative Media. They apparently fail to grasp the fact that if they weren't acting illegally there would be no story.

I'm calling for an official investigation into the actions of not only Shelby County DHR but also the judge in this case who is clearly INCAPABLE OF DOING HIS JOB AND UPHOLDING THE LAW.

This is Hale's story. Hale Booth is the older, married, sister of the Alabama teen whose baby was kidnapped by DHR. Haly's baby was also kidnapped by DHR, the month before her 14yo sister's baby was taken, and also with NO court order, NO trial and NO evidence. 

"From what Health Impact News has gathered from various sources, none of the court hearings involving Haly, the twins, or baby Braelon have actually addressed the accusations against the family or the lack of a court order or warrant to seize the children. Instead, we are told that the judge and DHR continue to be very upset that this story is in the media. Because they are busy addressing their desire to make this go away in the media, they apparently are not focusing on issues involving the children.

If negative press is what the officials in Shelby County want to avoid, the solution is simple – follow the law and the Constitution, and do the right thing. Honor the family’s due process rights, and return any children who should not have been removed from their family. This should not be about anyone’s ego; it should be about the children."


This story:
Alabama DHR Seizes Newborn Baby with No Court Order, No Trial, and No Evidence


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


*
Subsequent questioning after recovery revealed he had ingested 2 L of Gaviscon over the preceding 48 hours
*
Doesn't sound very toxic.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


It has toxicity Aluminum is a known toxin. It makes no difference how little of a toxin you think it sounds like it is a toxin.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



This joker drank 2 liters of Gaviscon in 48 hours.
_
His GCS improved within one hour of admission with supportive care, and his serum potassium and bicarbonate improved within 24 hours. He subsequently made a full recovery.
_
Doesn't sound very toxic, you moron.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 16, 2016)

Why isn't this thread in the rubber room?


----------



## dpr112yme (Aug 17, 2016)

Hitler, of Germany WW2, may have committed suicide due to mental derangement which was caused by himself because he was taking human dung pills to help aid his digestion.  Human dung, or any other dung, can cause severe hysteria if not remedied.  Not to mention severe outbreaks of Hepatitis A can be incurred taking any forms of live or dead dung.


----------



## Kathleen Raskin (May 10, 2017)

My heart breaks for this family and for others like them. It's time to take a stand against these agencies that supposedly protect children. With no watchdog organizations in place, they have run rampant and are now completely out of control.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Vaccines have saved billions of lives since they were invented... Loserterianism will kill billions of people if they're successful as some of these diseases and viruses will almost certainly start coming back and more will develop. 

Anti-science freaks...Move to fucking Africa and become a witch doctor.


----------



## badger2 (May 14, 2017)

Another case in Wisconsin precisely implicating a social worker in a nursing home/rehab center. The medical mafia is enjoying an arrogant Spring 2017.


----------



## badger2 (May 14, 2017)

The vaccine connection to the newborn is that the Wisconsin case is for a 65-yr. old, who did receive a pneumonia vaccine but did not receive a herpes vax, which apparently the American College of Internal Physicians reccomends at that age. What the social worker did in collusion with the occupational therapist was to deliberately exacerbate the physiological condition of the patient, putting the patient in jeopardy. No doubt about it. So, not only Hawaii, not only infants.


----------



## badger2 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks RodIshi for the Alabama-Australia, etc.  The Wisconsin case should be brought up again just in case it may invoke a memory or two. The herpes vaccination in question is the Varicella zoster vaccine. Since it is also linked to an oncolytic virus family for melanoma, we will continue the question in the cancer cures thread.

The Great Goose said: "It's real. That is definitely a social worker response."


----------

